# World’s largest burger



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMMMMM burger........... 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100607/od_nm/us_australia_burger


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, just think of the Hamburglar you could make with that!:googly:


----------

